
Tesla chief Elon Musk says Apple is making an electric car - aaronbrethorst
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35280633
======
JeffreyKaine
"Space X is in fierce competition with Blue Origin, the rocket business owned
by Amazon founder Jeff Bezos - but when asked about the rivalry Mr Musk
answered: 'Jeff who?'"

~~~
jpgvm
Well he isn't wrong.

Blue Origin won't be in the same league until they complete their new LNG
powered engine and even then they will be closer to SpaceX's initial rocket
development days working on Merlin, Falcon 1 and Grasshopper. Which is a far
far cry from where they are now.

In 5-10 years they might compete, but not now.

------
fumar
If Apple is a new breed of industry titan, one that is being defined today,
entering the car market will signal the beginning.

I foresee future history books recanting how Apple engulfed the planet by
delivering inescapable products to humans of the 21st century. For example,
creating self-driving cars that allow a segment of the population to gain X
amount of hours of their day back or devote to working. This segment of the
population will increasingly separate itself from the middle (?) or lower
classes, as it has the extra bandwidth to deliver more working hours or more
free time (and rest) thus allowing for better work productivity. At this time,
Apple will have gathered enough information and market dominance that will
create affordable driver-less machine solutions, allowing the rest of the
social classes to participate. In return, the lower classes will need to agree
to certain terms and conditions that will require monetary devotion to Apple.

During this time Apple will have facilitated creation of a new style of
housing for the modern (non-upper class) human across the globe. Its main
achievement will be the ability to work and live within one structure. Humans
who choose to live in Apple's structure will have all fundamentals needed for
existence provided for - thus creating the dream that working hard enough
would allow for external living, eventually.

In a short time, humans living in these structures would out number outside
humans 10,000 to 1.

At the same time, Apple's main competitor Ubeair (AirBnB merged with Uber)
also created similar life structures. Ubeair's growth hampered by Apple
created modified machines with the sole purpose of destruction. Thus began a
new era on earth, where humans were made obsolete due to the their inability
to combat effectively against machines.

The industry titans of this era stopped supplying humans with dwellings and
food and focused their efforts on delivering the strongest year over year
growth on earth. The industrial growth wars eventually progressed onto the
neighboring planets, the next frontier for exponential growth. The remaining
humans were left to take care of themselves with the remaining resources,
insufficient organic matter and a lack of knowledge prohibited human
population growth. Today, humans societies are small groups of humans roaming
the earth for scraps and potential dwellings.

~~~
Mandatum
That read like a depressing Russian sci-fi novel.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Or an animated film made by a company founded by Apple's cofounder...

------
orionblastar
Apple has to develop new products in order to keep returning value to
shareholders.

Apple self driving electric cars might be the thing, Apple will have their own
car dealers for them as well.

------
swagv
Call Mike Wallace. Who knew?

------
eip
In five years fanboys will believe that Apple invented the electric car.

